
Lessons learned saving $10,000 bootstrapping a startup - ariani
https://abdoriani.com/cost-minimization-strategies-bootstrapped-founders-can-instantly-apply-to-save-over-10000/
======
5_minutes
> Bill Gates reads 50 books per week?

~~~
bradbatt
That was a typo … the article it referenced says he reads 50 books a year, or
basically one a week.

~~~
ariani
Yep. Typo. Corrected.

------
Un3qual
Archive: [https://archive.fo/eoPr7](https://archive.fo/eoPr7)

------
elvirs
cant open

~~~
no1youknowz
Same here. Found this online though.

[https://digitators.com/cost-minimization-strategies-
bootstra...](https://digitators.com/cost-minimization-strategies-bootstrapped-
founders-can-instantly-apply-to-save-over-10000-abdo-riani/)

Seems it's a marketing piece though.

> P.S. I am a partner with some of the companies I shared with you today. Some
> of these companies will share a % of their sales with me if you joined. The
> % is at no cost to you.

~~~
ariani
That's weird.

Here it is: [https://abdoriani.com/cost-minimization-strategies-
bootstrap...](https://abdoriani.com/cost-minimization-strategies-bootstrapped-
founders-can-instantly-apply-to-save-over-10000/)

